# Pulled apart my beseler 75mm lens



## Zaphod2319 (Nov 11, 2018)

I noticed a black speck on the middle lens. After some searching and a little patience pressure with just fingertips, I got it apart. Luckily the lens by the shutter mechanism was really nice. 

I soaked the middle glass in hydrogen peroxide, then rinsed with water, then blew the water droplets off with my air pump used to clean negatives. I have microscope lens cleaning squares at work and will clean the glass after bringing some home Tuesday.

Any suggestions of things I should do while it is taken apart? Everything is currently drying on the edge of the enlarger base.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks good. Can't tell you what to do extra as I have never taken a enlarging lens apart.


----------

